# Please post your thoughts on the new iPad!



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm wanting to buy the new iPad (32 or 64gb), but before I do, would like to hear feedback from those who have one and have had a chance to play with it.  

Thanks!  
Cyndi


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I think I actually gasped when I saw how great the screen was when I first turned it on. People are posting download speeds all over the place on the new LTE pads, and many are getting over 50 megs down and nearly as high up. Crazy speeds. I like this one so much I can't imagine how they'll top it next year, aside from processor/ram upgrades.  If you're on the fence between a 2 and a 3, pony up the extra $100 for the 3. It's worth it for sure in my eyes.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

JeffM said:


> I think I actually gasped when I saw how great the screen was when I first turned it on. People are posting download speeds all over the place on the new LTE pads, and many are getting over 50 megs down and nearly as high up. Crazy speeds. I like this one so much I can't imagine how they'll top it next year, aside from processor/ram upgrades. If you're on the fence between a 2 and a 3, pony up the extra $100 for the 3. It's worth it for sure in my eyes.


I totally agree with this. I have the wifi only version and I am getting great download speeds and I love that I can make and receive free phone calls on the Talkatone app. I'm moving out of the country in a few days, so I decided on a whim to get rid of my AT&T iPhone and replace it with an iPad. Not a single regret.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Once you set your eyes on the screen of the new ipad you will never look back. It is beyond words to describe and worth getting if for no other reason. The clarity blows everything else away.  I decided to get the wi-fi model because I have yet to use the 3G on my ipad 2 and have had it since it came out.  Have my iphone for 3G stuff so could not see any reason for having to pay for any plan.  Outside of the screen everything else seems to be about the same. 

Having had the 32GB on the first ipad, I have found that the 64GB suits me better. I use mine basically for reading books, playing a few games, watching movies and holding my genealogy and photos.  If you like watching videos than the 64GB is your best bet.  Also lookign at the price the extra $100 for double the memory makes it a no brainer.  Of course I would love to see more memory but I recently order an wireless external hard drive to store my movies which will ease up the storage issue.  Yes I am one of those that thinks they need to get as many movies and all my books on the device! What can I say I am a ebook hoarder!!

As for the kindle ipad app,  I do miss the little dude sitting under the tree with the changing sky. Also am not crazy about how they did the sync button.  My last complaint about the kindle app is the usual lack of folders/collections etc.  It does run smoother just miss the others.  Have to say  with the new screen, I am able to really read the covers so much easier, it just amazes me the clarity of the screen.

So if you are on the fence, jump off and get the neew ipad. You will not look back.  I am hoping they will come out with a 7 inch model. I really like the 7 inch size best for carrying around. If you think the kindle fire screen is great like I did, you will be amazed at the difference between it and the new ipad


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Text clarity is amazing!!! Even my k touch looked blurry today (of course that was just right when I woke up and I have really dry messed up eyes in the morning)


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I was a little skeptical at first, but this new screen is amazing. This letters are so crisp. I'm really enjoying it, although I loved my iPad 1 as well.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

It is so amazing that what was going to be my new iPad has become my husbands first!  The retina display really makes quite a difference.  I have an ipad1 which meets most of my basic needs.  I'm not a heavy sophisticated game player.  I carry a few movies on my iPod for entertainment when travelling but haven't put any on my iPad as I watch DVD's on the TV when at home.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I got one Friday. It's my first iPad and I love it. Might end up reading on it more than the Kindle now.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The screen is great, it nice to read on. My Kindle may be limited to outdoor reading now. 
The dictation button on the keyboard is awesome. Great for KB posts!

I upgraded from an iPad 1 and this is way faster and more stable


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I love the new iPad. I upgraded from the first generation and am really glad I did so. The screen on the new iPad is amazing. I never realized you could actually see the pixels until I compared the first generation iPad's screen to the new iPad's screen. The new iPad is so much faster than the first gen. Web pages load incredibly fast (I have the wifi only model).  I've also found they I'm using the voice dictation feature more than I thought I would.  I haven't really used the camera very much yet, but it does take pretty decent pictures. All in all, the new iPad was a solid upgrade for me. 

Edited to add that I'm really enjoying the Kindle iPad app on the new iPad, too. I've found that if I utilize the nighttime reading mode (white text on a black background) it really minimizes the eye strain of reading off of a backlit screen.  The text is much sharper and more crisp than it was on my older iPad. I definitely still prefer reading on my Kindle, but reading on my iPad is more enjoyable now.


----------



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm sold!  Guess I'll go ahead and order one!  I heard that Apple is planning on making a new Smart Cover with a hard back.  Has anyone else heard this?  Or, can you recommend a really good cover?  Also, has anyone given up their Kindle (I have a K3) and mainly use their iPad now?

Thanks for your input!

Cyndi


----------



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

kwajkat said:


> Once you set your eyes on the screen of the new ipad you will never look back. It is beyond words to describe and worth getting if for no other reason. The clarity blows everything else away. I decided to get the wi-fi model because I have yet to use the 3G on my ipad 2 and have had it since it came out. Have my iphone for 3G stuff so could not see any reason for having to pay for any plan. Outside of the screen everything else seems to be about the same.
> 
> Having had the 32GB on the first ipad, I have found that the 64GB suits me better. I use mine basically for reading books, playing a few games, watching movies and holding my genealogy and photos. If you like watching videos than the 64GB is your best bet. Also lookign at the price the extra $100 for double the memory makes it a no brainer. Of course I would love to see more memory but I recently order an wireless external hard drive to store my movies which will ease up the storage issue. Yes I am one of those that thinks they need to get as many movies and all my books on the device! What can I say I am a ebook hoarder!!
> 
> ...


You mention that you use a wireless external hard drive? Which one do you use? I also have a Macbook that is about 3 years old. Could getting the ipad and a wireless hard drive replace the Macbook?

Thanks!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I will get back to you on that. Haven't had a chance to really play with either one.  I just transfer some movies to the airstash which was easy. Even I managed to do it without screwing up somewhere in the process!!  It is charging as we speak. 

As far as covers, even though I love the Oberons, I have found the Marware CEO hybrid to be the best for both my kindle fire and ipads. It is lightweight but what really sold me was the hand strap and the closure strap. WIth that handstrap it makes it so much easier to hold.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Have an iPad 2 and a new one (wifi) in the house.  The screen is definitely nicer.  However, much like HD tv, it kind of fades into the background after a while...unless you suddenly look at an old screen, then you suddenly realize how good it is.  

It's thicker and definitely feels fatter than the older one.  However, I haven't really noticed the extra weight of it.

Personally I think the battery is better (despite the extra juice the display needs), been using it every night this week for a few hours of web surfing, and was still at 50% tonight.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

I wasn't sure i would upgrade from 2 to 3 but once I saw the screen I was sold!!  It is awesomely clear. And I figured my old eyes deserved it.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

KozysMom said:


> You mention that you use a wireless external hard drive? Which one do you use? I also have a Macbook that is about 3 years old. Could getting the ipad and a wireless hard drive replace the Macbook?
> 
> Thanks!


Okay so I have had time to play with both. I am thinking at this point that I actually like the Seagate better because of the storage and also itdoesn't load the film to the hard drive of the ipad first like the stash does. I like the size of the airstash better but overall I think the Seagate is better.

Am not sure if the ipad and ext drive would replace the Macbook per say. I think it is still abit early in the development of tablets to completely replace a laptop. They are close to doing everything. I think a lot of people use the tablet to supplement their laptop especially when traveling. I use mine strictly for entertainment and for genealogy. SO storage is important because of the size of movies.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I concentrated as hard as I could and could not get my thoughts to post on my new iPad


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I was sold on a 64 GB "new" iPad the moment I found out they had a camera connection kit for use with iPhoto.

Now I've just got to save up the money...


----------



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

I got the new iPad on the day it was released. It's my first iPad, and I love it.

I have an old iPod touch - and I couldn't believe it when I used it the other day - the display looks blurred now.  It is remarkable how the new iPad's display 'trains' your eyes and brain to accept a higher quality.

It is a fantastic device for reading - graphic novels are amazing - it really pumps out the colours - and the brightness is practically nuclear.

However - the iBooks app - which is the main portal for e-books, could be improved.

Don't get me wrong - reading is a pleasure - as good as e-ink for sure. However, the number of fonts isn't great, and all except one are very similar. It was a little disappointing. But I expect this will be added to or modified over time.

One thing I do like is the 'night theme' which is the ability to change the paper to black, and the text to white - so I can finish a chapter in bed after lights out. ))

I really do think that in 10 years when they have bullet-proof builds and batteries that are waayyy better than today - e-ink will be as dead as disco


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Math said:


> However - the iBooks app - which is the main portal for e-books, could be improved.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - reading is a pleasure - as good as e-ink for sure. However, the number of fonts isn't great, and all except one are very similar. It was a little disappointing. But I expect this will be added to or modified over time.
> 
> One thing I do like is the 'night theme' which is the ability to change the paper to black, and the text to white - so I can finish a chapter in bed after lights out. ))


Don't forget the Kindle app, you may like it better and the books are usually cheaper


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm really impressed with how fast, stable, and easy to use it is. It's like when I first got the original iPad. My original iPad was so stuffed full and slow that it was constantly crashing on me. With this one, it's just a breeze to use, pure joy. Love it! And the display is so good, I think my eyes are becoming lazy. It's like everything else is now harder to read because I compare it with my iPad.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I resisted for as long as I could and then broke down last week and bought iPad 3. This is my third iPad and I always get 64 GB 3G. This one with 4G is so much faster. And one of the best things is that I'm dictating this rather than having to type it!


----------



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

ayuryogini said:


> I resisted for as long as I could and then broke down last week and bought iPad 3. This is my third iPad and I always get 64 GB 3G. This one with 4G is so much faster. And one of the best things is that I'm dictating this rather than having to type it!


Wow! Three iPads!!

I would be very interested in your opinion on something: Excluding the retina display (obviously) - would you say the original iPad and your iPad 2 are still 'up there'? And how are thinks like the build quality etc? Have you any differences or issues with the original/new one you'd like to share?

My new iPad is my first - so I have no reference point. I've never even used a first gen. iPad.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Math said:


> Wow! Three iPads!!
> 
> I would be very interested in your opinion on something: Excluding the retina display (obviously) - would you say the original iPad and your iPad 2 are still 'up there'? And how are thinks like the build quality etc? Have you any differences or issues with the original/new one you'd like to share?
> 
> My new iPad is my first - so I have no reference point. I've never even used a first gen. iPad.


I gave my first iPad to my daughter so don't use it any more, but when she visits, she likes to use mine (the iPad2, she hasn't been around yet since I got the new one) because it's so much faster, and this 3rd one is even more so. For me, the iPad2 didn't seem all that much different from the new one, so I questioned whether I would keep it (the retinal display isn't as much of a deal for me) but it really is so much faster, and the camera is phenomenal, plus that dictation ability is awesome. I don't know if you remember, but the first one didn't have the camera, so no Skype. If I wasn't going to give my daughter my iPad2 (mostly so we can Skype), I don't know if I would keep the new one ( though I'm getting more attached as the days go by.) I hope this answered your question, if not let me know.


----------



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for your thoughts )) 

May I ask about the build quality? I love my new iPad but I'm a bit worried it may just go pop after a few years! 

I have a first gen iPod Touch and touch wood it is still trucking along nicely. Has your daughter noticed any issues with the 1st iPad? 

Thanks! Even so it's odd to think the 'old' ones are still only a couple of years old. I suppose I will just have to hold my breath and hope this is an investment that will last!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I am surprised how much I love reading on my iPad3 , I like the sepia setting, easy on the eyes and the clarity is so great!
I don't think I could go back to a Kindle for reading now, unless they up the screen resolution, to compete w the iPads.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

William G. Jones said:


> Now I've just got to save up the money...


I hear you. I'm hoping my parent's old house sells soon so I can afford both an new iPad and an iPhone (I have an Android phone and don't like it very much).

Mike


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

jaspertyler said:


> Text clarity is amazing!!! Even my k touch looked blurry today (of course that was just right when I woke up and I have really dry messed up eyes in the morning)


Have you checked outside in the sunlight. Is there any problem? I wonder. Thanks.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

I just bought a new ipad from the apple store the other day so i haven't gotten it yet but a friend of mine said there is a problem with the new ipads overheating. 
I also bought a roocase from mine after reading the reviews i didn't want the smart cover and the roocase works as a stand as well.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

MineKinder said:


> I don't think I could go back to a Kindle for reading now, unless they up the screen resolution, to compete w the iPads.


Have you read in the sunlight? I heard you can read in sun only with amazon screen.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

sin


*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Have you read in the sunlight? I heard you can read in sun only with amazon screen.


Its not going to be great outdoors. Eink is a lot better outdoors. I keep my K3 around for that


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I was at Target the other day and saw a new case by Griffin (I think) that was a hard plastic back connected to a smart cover.  They had black, red, and a gorgeous blue/green.  Couldn't justify another cover, but it sure was nice!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I upgraded from the iPad 1 and I LOVE it!  I wish I could find the PERFECT leather case.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Stormy said:


> I just bought a new ipad from the apple store the other day so i haven't gotten it yet but a friend of mine said there is a problem with the new ipads overheating.
> I also bought a roocase from mine after reading the reviews i didn't want the smart cover and the roocase works as a stand as well.


It really doesn't have an overheating problem. It gets warmer than the previous iPads because of the larger graphics chip, but it's been tested and doesn't get any warmer than some other tablets or notebook computers.


----------

